# Metro Detroit Rabbit/Squirrel Hunting



## Woodsman08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, Happy Thanksgiving!

Being reunited with the family this weekend, I figured it would be a great opportunity to get out in the woods with my dad.

We have a .410, and although we have hunted before, we are still very much so amateurs.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to hunt small game in Metro Detroit.

I was thinking Bald Lake Mountain Rec. Area, any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

U could try Pontiac rec area or Waterloo all good places to hunt small game. Good Luck and have a Good Thanksgiveing


----------

